# Problems Within Car



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Alright, first off, i own a 95 240SX SE Manual. When i start the car
it sorta, not A LOT, but just a little bit struggle to start is one problem.
Another is the shift-knob shouldn't be shaking that much when its idle or in gear driving right? I have a feeling the car is about to die on me sometimes because when it sits it just idles pretty low like 600 or so and it moves up and down a bit sometimes.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

It sounds like you might have a vacume leak that is causing your idle to be low and jumping like that. Check all vacume lines and the Idle Air Control Valve. And you might want to check your PCV valve. Just a few sugestions.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> Alright, first off, i own a 95 240SX SE Manual. When i start the car
> it sorta, not A LOT, but just a little bit struggle to start is one problem.
> Another is the shift-knob shouldn't be shaking that much when its idle or in gear driving right? I have a feeling the car is about to die on me sometimes because when it sits it just idles pretty low like 600 or so and it moves up and down a bit sometimes.


Maybe the motor needs a good tuneup like new spark plugs, fuel filter, air filter; adjust the ignition timing and set the idle speed as per FSM spec. Also maybe new ignition wires, distributor cap/rotor.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah I'm going to do that during the weekend. But now today, when i was driving around, the check engine light came on. Is there a way to check out which code its throwing? When i had my integra, i could find out what kind of code it was throwing by doing that CEL code trick with the paperclip.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

tou can go to Autozone or Advanced Auto They should chech it for you for free


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh good looking out. I'll head over auto zone once i do a tune up on my car. Thanks for the help guys :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, so i didn't take it to AutoZone because i wanted to do this myself.
So i checked the code and it was 55. Which means is 

* 55 - Normal engine management system operation is indicated – this means all is OK.

So is all okay? or what? if it was okay why did the check engine light come on and with that code instead of just it being normal?


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

What ever sent off the signal that it was faulty probbaly malfuctioned just long enough for the service engine light to come on then started to function properly. IT takes a while for the computer to clear a code if it sees that the problem is nolonger there. I was working under the hood of my car with the car running and unpluged the MAFS and then the light came on so I went to Autozone and they said that my MAFS was bad but I knew that I had unplugged it when the car was running so I explained to them what I did and that is why the light came on and I asked if they would erase the code and they said that they can not erase codes any more because people getting codes erased right before they go get there emission tests done. And there are no emission checks in the surounding area that they would make it to without the light comming back on. But hey I guess they are just protectign them self.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Well today i started my car. Everything was fine and all, I got the code gone yesterday because code 55 means everything is functioning normally. But when I tried to move the car, none of the gears would work as in they won't go into gear. When I finally got it into reverse, the car just moved backwards by itself without me mixing the gas. And its a pain in the ass for me to pop it into first or any other gear. I literally had to force it in to park it back into the garage and called my friend to give me a ride. Has my clutch gone out? If it did what kind do you guys recommend?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> when I tried to move the car, none of the gears would work as in they won't go into gear.


There may be an excessive amount of clutch pedal free play.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

My check engine light keeps on blinking on and off while i'm driving and while idle sometimes. Sometimes it doesn't even blink when i drive. Am i having a bad sensor? How can i get it fix? If i checked the ecu code would it still be able to tell me whats wrong because the light doesn't stay on.


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> My check engine light keeps on blinking on and off while i'm driving and while idle sometimes. Sometimes it doesn't even blink when i drive. Am i having a bad sensor? How can i get it fix? If i checked the ecu code would it still be able to tell me whats wrong because the light doesn't stay on.


I know with auto trannys a flashing CEL means the car is in diagnostics mode. Dunno about the manual. My original suggestion for the fluxuating idle levels was gonna be the Idle Control Sensor. Granted that doesn't help you for the more extreme problems you're having now, but my ICS is out and it does the same thing. Also dunno about the SR20, but the KA24 has problems w/ a worn timing chain track. The semi-stalling when you start your car could be the timing gears having problems. This typically only happens when the car hasn't been driven for a few hours, but definately needs to be checked into b/c if that is the case you could bend some valves if the belt pops off track.


----------



## Simon76 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Same Rough idle and cruze*

Sounds like I have the same prob dude.

Mine idles rough and cruses rough seems like it cycles cause the rough patch doesn’t seem to come around quicker at higher revs is this the same for you?
I have cleaned the air flow meter, the air filter the plugs, tried disconnecting and plugging the EGR, disconnecting the o2 sensor for a closed circuit, clean and reset the throttle sensor, disconnected and plugged the charcoal canister, tightened all the hose clips, cleaned the throttle body, taken off the catalytic converter it was clean, tightened the turbo flange, cleaned all engine earths, cleaned out the AAC valve( from what i know this controls the idle, but as you know the problem is evident at cruse as well and is noticeable under hard acceleration).

I have only done a visual inspection on the hoses i have taken off, so that is my next move, take them off one by one and replace them as i go if they even look a little sus. I also haven’t checked the plumbing down around the inter cooler but if this prob is caused by an air leak I would say it is a tube closer to the injection side of things but who knows dude.

Another abnormality i seem to have is that no matter what i pull off a plug e.g. the o2 sensor the acc the throttle sensor, i dont get a check engine light, the hose from the turb to the inter cooler blew off and the engine ran like cack and it still didn't come up with an error, it only comes on before start.

This hose wasent on super tight but it wasent lose i suspect the shaking of the engine pulled it out.

Well ive had my bitch


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i know the check engine light came on in my 98 240sx se just for a bad o2 censor. know anything about that?


----------



## Simon76 (Jun 5, 2005)

chrislis said:


> i know the check engine light came on in my 98 240sx se just for a bad o2 censor. know anything about that?


from what i have learnt the o2 sensor measures the mixture of fuel and air, if the mixture is too far out of spec the sensor will pick it up, how ever if your engine is funning fine and it is the sensor that is faulty then you can un plug it. It will run a little on the rich side in some cases especialy at cruze thus effecting your fuel consumption but it will run fine the computer puts it into a closed loop


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ummm.. my check engine light has been one since if had it... but it runs great....
should i worry????
dont they come on after a long ass time and i heard if you disconnect the battery 4 a whiel and it doesnt come back on its all good??? 
not sure just wut i heard


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i'm serious, bring it to a garage, have them hook it up to a computer and they'l tell you exactly what's wrong with it. my car ran perfect when my o2 sensor was shot. so it might just be that.


----------



## afghanwillie (Feb 12, 2006)

my check engine light came on when I first got my car so I took it to a shop and it wound up I had to take it like 3 or 4 times until they finally got it right...winds up it was a broken wire coming out of my firewall going to my first O2 sensor...long story short, I got screwed out of about $400 for a wire


----------

